
Ask HN: Whether to change the name of startup? - svirelka
Hey guys,
A some people advised us to change the name of us startup. What do u think about it? Our name is To Round. It&#x27;s task manager designed for visual thinkers.
======
lucozade
Do you need the app to have the same name as your startup?

If not then keep your startup name, assuming you like it, and change your app
to be something a little less opaque.

If your interested in suggestions then you might want to riff on the funnel
concept. Something like Thought Funnel or Task Funnel or similar.

~~~
svirelka
We have apps. And them name is To Round. Thank you for advice!

------
rwhitman
That's a really interesting concept. As a visual person this seems really
useful.

The name is weird but honestly it sticks out enough that I'd remember it, and
it's simple too. Said as one word it rolls off the tongue. I'd stand by it

~~~
svirelka
Thank you for helpful suggestion!

------
svirelka
[http://to-round.com/](http://to-round.com/)

------
cjbprime
Yes, you should change it.

~~~
svirelka
Thank you so much!

